# Meet my Boy....Blue



## Allez05 (Sep 22, 2005)

New to me as of this past October. Still playing around with what I want to put on him. So much fun to ride...so different than my all carbon Tarmac. Take a look at the last picture. Without sounding delusional....could that be a real signature? Don't remember seeing similar ones on other production frames. Hope you enjoy:

88 Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra
7 Speed Dura Ace RD (12-24)
Campy FD
Dura Ace Brakes and levers
Shimano 600 Crankset
Campy Seat Post


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice! I like the color scheme, I have a corsa extra from the same year, and I can assure you it's a great bike to ride. Dunno about the autograph, looks real to me
Enjoy!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Merckx has had so many classy paint schemes over the years. While many of the 80's paint jobs look hideous or tacky now, many of the Merckx schemes still look good - and this is one of them. I love the blue fade, pearl white, and silver components. Very nice!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

How true! I am continually amazed at all of the incredible color schemes I see on older Merckx steel frames. But the new carbon frames they are making now are just plain ugly -- all red, white and black. Plus they're carbon. Yuck!


----------

